# Thyroid Surgeon in Ohio??



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good surgeon in Ohio...looking in Columbus Ohio?


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this post when I was on here yesterday!!  I'm in the Findlay area (south of Toledo), and my endo gave me a list of about 10 surgeons he recommended. Two of them were at Riverside there in Cbus (I can't remember their names, nor do I still have the paper that he wrote the list on, sorry!), but if you search the endocrinology dept at Riverside on google, it should bring up some.
If it helps, I'm 99.9% sure that my endo only referred me to top-notch surgeons. The one I ended up going with (Kresimira Milas @ Cleveland Clinic) turned out to be the head of the endocrinology dept there. Of the 10 surgeons, they were only at larger hospitals (Cleveland Clinic, Riverside, OSU, and U of M). He didn't even refer me to the guy here in my hometown who does them, and I believe that's saying something.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When you are speaking with a surgeon - ask how many Thyroid surgeries per week - 4-5 is what you are looking for.

I had a list of questions - all of which I knew the answers to - I just needed to hear my surgeon tell me.

Put it on the table - ask how many complications? - cut vocal cords - it is a risk so why not ask and wait for their response. How big will the incision be?, When will they begin replacement? Will a drainage bag be used? Will staples be used?

My surgeon was Cleveland Clinic trained to perform minimally invasive - she said that was the only way she knew how. You can't even tell my scar is a scar she was so good - and just 2 years out of residency


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much (both of you) for your answers. I found a doctor named Dr. William Farrar at OSU in Columbus and I will be meeting with him on May 4th. All this anxiety is killing me...ugh...never had a problem with it ever until this last year. I had follicular cells show up on my biopsy, so my endo told me the next step would be to remove my thyoid, and honestly, I'm so glad. I've just felt like total crap for a year. I have 5 little kids and this all scares me very much even though "it may only be thyroid cance.r" I guess that's supposed to make me feel better. :confused0033: Thanks for listening and hopefully, all goes well!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> Thank you so much (both of you) for your answers. I found a doctor named Dr. William Farrar at OSU in Columbus and I will be meeting with him on May 4th. All this anxiety is killing me...ugh...never had a problem with it ever until this last year. I had follicular cells show up on my biopsy, so my endo told me the next step would be to remove my thyoid, and honestly, I'm so glad. I've just felt like total crap for a year. I have 5 little kids and this all scares me very much even though "it may only be thyroid cance.r" I guess that's supposed to make me feel better. :confused0033: Thanks for listening and hopefully, all goes well!


After seeing it, Farrar was on the list my endo gave me. Had my hubby not put his foot down on me going to Cleveland, I probably would have gone to either OSU or Riverside myself, even if mostly because I'm more familiar with driving in Cbus than in Cleveland. (My grandparents lived there when I was a kid, and I have been down there many times since for concerts/shopping/etc.)


----------

